# Digital temperature



## malbone (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi - I thought these may allow you to set say for example a day time and a night time temp by controlling on off of the heat source but do they only record the highest and lowest temp for just one spot - been looking at ones from $30 to $40.............thanks mal


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 30, 2016)

malbone said:


> Hi - I thought these may allow you to set say for example a day time and a night time temp by controlling on off of the heat source but do they only record the highest and lowest temp for just one spot - been looking at ones from $30 to $40.............thanks mal



Not sure what your question actually is but I guess you are talking about min/max thermometers?


----------



## malbone (Apr 30, 2016)

min/max thermometers?[/QUOTE]

I'm not sure either but min/max sounds right - it's called a Digital Temperture thermostat and it has a power point that you can plug a plug into it - so i'm guessing you can plug you heater into it and it will keep the temp in that range - what would be really useful is if it was able to set up a day/night time temp..............thanks mal


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 30, 2016)

Can you link the ones you are talking about? 

I doubt you could set up a heat source with a different day/night temp.


----------



## malbone (Apr 30, 2016)

Ramsayi said:


> Can you link the ones you are talking about?
> 
> sorry i don't understand the above quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 30, 2016)

malbone said:


> sorry i don't understand the above quote



Can you post a link to the thermostat you are looking at getting?
Failing that the brand and model?


----------



## malbone (Apr 30, 2016)

http://www.*********.au/itm/221700043794?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

there are heaps that look the same


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 30, 2016)

You set the temp at whatever you want the temp to be,that temp will be measured at the probe.The thermostat will keep the temp stable +/- 1C. No night time drop.


----------



## malbone (Apr 30, 2016)

I don't have any reptiles as yet but setting up - I hoped it had a brain to handle day night but still be good not to cook Barking Geckos especially in summer when we get a handful of days over 40c............thanks for your answer as I now understand what they do............


----------

